# ModBargains Reporting First! - Forgestar F14's Available in SUPER DEEP CONCAVE!



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sizes*:
_19x9.5 -25 to +25
19x10 -19 to +31
19x11 -6 to +44
19x12 +6 to +56_














































*What do you guys think?*​


----------



## bblackmond (Feb 9, 2006)

ModBargains III said:


> *Sizes*:
> _19x9.5 -25 to +25
> 19x10 -19 to +31
> 19x11 -6 to +44
> ...


WOW! Those are hot.


----------



## CAR10S (Dec 9, 2012)

WOW! I wonder if I can/should get deep concave (9.5) in the front, (10) rear... love the look! :thumbup:


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

CAR10S said:


> WOW! I wonder if I can/should get deep concave (9.5) in the front, (10) rear... love the look! :thumbup:


Yes you should!!! 19x10 ET28 would be the perfect flush offset on the back of your E92!  A set up for the front that would work would be 19x9.5 ET33!


----------



## iDriveSlo (Aug 30, 2012)

ModBargains III said:


> Yes you should!!! 19x10 ET28 would be the perfect flush offset on the back of your E92! A set up for the front that would work would be 19x9.5 ET33!


sorry to revive an old threat, but would there be any rubbing issues here? I am assuming you would need to roll fenders to run these in that configuration on an E92 335i?


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

iDriveSlo said:


> sorry to revive an old threat, but would there be any rubbing issues here? I am assuming you would need to roll fenders to run these in that configuration on an E92 335i?


Pictures below are with the 19x10 ET28 fitment on the rear, but it will require to roll the fenders slightly on the rear, or you can add in negative camber to make the squeeze.


----------



## iDriveSlo (Aug 30, 2012)

ModBargains III said:


> Pictures below are with the 19x10 ET28 fitment on the rear, but it will require to roll the fenders slightly on the rear, or you can add in negative camber to make the squeeze.


Looks great, what size/et are you running in the front, and what tires do you have front/back? I was thinking of running the 285/30 or 295/30 in the rear. Thanks you guys are really clearing things up for me here.


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

iDriveSlo said:


> Looks great, what size/et are you running in the front, and what tires do you have front/back? I was thinking of running the 285/30 or 295/30 in the rear. Thanks you guys are really clearing things up for me here.


That particular customer went with a ET30 on the front with a 8.5" wheel. Most customers we normally do around a ET32, but of course with Forgestar since it's all custom, you can pick whatever offset you'd like. We recommend working with 235/35-19 fronts and 265/30-19 rears.

285 or 295 will not work unless you go widebody, those will not fit on standard 335i fenders. :thumbup:


----------



## iDriveSlo (Aug 30, 2012)

ModBargains III said:


> That particular customer went with a ET30 on the front with a 8.5" wheel. Most customers we normally do around a ET32, but of course with Forgestar since it's all custom, you can pick whatever offset you'd like. We recommend working with 235/35-19 fronts and 265/30-19 rears.
> 
> 285 or 295 will not work unless you go widebody, those will not fit on standard 335i fenders. :thumbup:


Oh really those wont fit even with the fender roll? I thought they would once you rolled. Seem like an unfortunate waste to me 265 just isnt enough tire for those imo. really disappointed to hear this :bawling:


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

iDriveSlo said:


> Oh really those wont fit even with the fender roll? I thought they would once you rolled. Seem like an unfortunate waste to me 265 just isnt enough tire for those imo. really disappointed to hear this :bawling:


Anything is possible if you have the money to get the work done on the car. If you're willing to work that rear fender hard, then add in camber as well, you can make them fit, but you'll need to do a good amount of work back there to get it to fit, don't let me stop you! :thumbup:


----------



## D.B.V. (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder how these would look on an F01. The 19" might be a bit small, but I love the deep concave look.


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

D.B.V. said:


> I wonder how these would look on an F01. The 19" might be a bit small, but I love the deep concave look.


19"s do look a little small on the F01 yes, I'd probably stick with 20"s to really fill in the wheel well a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## D.B.V. (Mar 13, 2013)

ModBargains III said:


> 19"s do look a little small on the F01 yes, I'd probably stick with 20"s to really fill in the wheel well a bit. :thumbup:


Do the super concaves come in 20"? Any pics?


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

D.B.V. said:


> Do the super concaves come in 20"? Any pics?


I'm sorry no they do not. There's no guarantee that a super deep concave will happen in 20" to be honest, so I wouldn't wait for it.


----------



## bblackmond (Feb 9, 2006)

Can I get these for a E39, 540 sport?


----------



## ModBargains III (Jan 9, 2012)

bblackmond said:


> Can I get these for a E39, 540 sport?


On the rears absolutely. On the fronts, likely not, there's not a ton of room on the front like there are for the rears, but we can certainly get you the SDC rears! :thumbup:


----------

